# Toyota 860 T3148G Commercial Embroidery Machine



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

can anyone tell me if this will be a good deal, I don't know if this Toyota 860 T3148G Commercial Embroidery Machine is too old
they asking $2000.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I just bought a Toyota 860 myself and paid a lot more then $2000.00. I would say that is quite the deal and hope that you jumped on it.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

It's a great price, assuming the machine is in good condition and working order. If possible, get an in person look at it and a demo. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Martony (Sep 8, 2014)

I buy Toyota AD 860 for $3,500 very ugly and old and non-working.
I fix it by my self and i happy.
For $ 2.000 buy it if not i will buy a second one please provide seller a phone number 
Thank you


----------

